# New Addition: Maggie the Miniature Donkey



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well.. It really wasn't my fault this time. My Papa has been having problems with dogs harassing his sheep so he made up his mind that he wanted a miniature donkey. Me being the "horse" person, I got elected to go with him to pick out a mini donkey. I'm just laughing the whole ride there teasing him about him now owning a "hay burner" as he refers to all equines. We get there and he announces *I* am the new owner of a miniature donkey. I really didn't see it coming, I guess I should have, but I didn't. However, this mini donkey was one of MANY young mini donkeys in this field, none of which have really been handled. Great.. So we herd four jennies into a small area and close the gate. I am then told to pick one out.. I ended up with a half-wild coming 2 year old miniature donkey. We get this thing home and I have to wrestle a halter on her and let me tell you, mini donkeys are MUCH stronger than mini horses.. I had no idea. I'm right at 100lbs and this thing isn't much bigger, she pulls me all over the place before I can manage to get her into her new turnout area, which is maybe an acre until I manage to tame the thing down.. Let Maggie's little adventure begin!

Day 1: Maggie is NOT a fan of people, she is even more not fond of being tied. Favorite thing about Maggie so far: She can't break a lead rope snap or halter. WIN! She has to endure cuddles and brushing for a few hours..Which she quickly becomes accustomed too.. surprisingly. 










"I do NOT like the situation!"









"I don't like you.. I shall hide behind this tree and peep at you."









Day 2: Maggie now associates me with treats and tasty things - I'm not so bad after all. Vast improvement from day 1. I was very impressed. She's starting to trust me and will now lead for a few steps then figures out she doesn't like it again and stand there. She doesn't like it when I'm not paying her attention though, I can just sit in her food bucket and play with my phone.. Her buddy the goat thinks he should sit in my lap while this is going on and Maggie wants to sniff of me and try to sneak rubs on my back. She now will bray when I leave and she's not too thrilled about it.

"Oh hai person, do you haz a cookie for me?" 









"Oh come on, I KNOW you haz cookie for me."









"what are you doing there, why aren't you giving me cookie?"









And this is her buddy the goat.. the first time she brayed he ran away from her and looked at her like "Oh my God! WTF are you doing!?!"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How cute! It's a good thing you just got her or she would have rode home to Indiana in the back seat of the focus with Morgan lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a cutie! Sounds to me like she won't be too hard to train, if she's already coming to you for 'cookies.' I spent over three months trying to catch our john donkey when we first got him, and dispite working with him a lot he STILL doesn't lead very well xD

and be warned...just like they're much stronger than miniature horses, they're quite a bit more clever too. I've found that ours are both houdinis and you can't ever insist that they do something that they think they shouldn't. lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I need her...As of like...Yesterday, :lol:


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Too cute!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness that's so cute! The 3rd pic make her ears look even bigger ahaha that's amazing. She pulls that blue halter off very well too .


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Aww!! I'm working with four mini donks too. Two broke to drive and two rather ill trained ones. I bring all 4 into the indoor arena. Walk away from them and say "come on donks" when they come they get ONE honey nut cheerio (lol) practice for 20 minutes and I had the naughty donkeys leading very quietly when normally they typically would be rearing and dragging the leader. 

Another thing I've learned is that TIME is so important to them. Just sitting there and letting them except and enjoy your presence. I scratch them from their ear to their tails. The two good ones bray when they see me coming and even the naughty ones pop over to say hi (they used to be barely catchable). 

Oh, and cheerios are my BFF with these guys!  

If you have any questions give me a holler!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

welcom to the world of mini donks! be careful though, they will steal you heart!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't imagine life without a donkey. Stubbs has stole our hearts even though he is a houdini also and it takes a lot more to outsmart him. But his personality is sooooo funny and entertaining. He will even go and pick up his bowl and bring it to me when it is feeding time. His favorite treat is a pretzel. lol


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have 2! They defiantly are great gaurds. If you have any questions about them, ask because we had to tame them just like you and Maggie. They are now sweet and loving and I really couldn't ask for more


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've gotta try the Cheerio thing, I'm going through little wafer treats like crazy.. She isn't sure about carrots yet but will nibble on an apple. 

I'm definitely beginning to see just how strong she is. I'd really love to teach her to pull a cart. How stinkin' cute would that be?? That's an obstacle for later though.. She's getting used to the scratching and will let me pick up her two from feet, haven't tried her hind feet yet because she's still really iffy about me being where she can't see me. I basically just treated the whole situation as I would imprinting a new foal. Scratches all over, rubbing her ears, nose, sticking my fingers in her mouth... She actually really likes me to stick my fingers in her mouth and scratch her tongue and rub her teeth. She's never offered to nip or bite.. Even though she had tried to bit the goat a few times when he's in the way or is in "her area" of the hay trough. She's funny about that, it's *her* corner... 


I'm already becoming quite attached to the little booger... At first I just shook my head about it but it makes me pretty happy when she trots up to the fence when she sees me coming then tries to cookie rob me... Plus her cuteness level is way up there. 

Any advice or ideas on how I should do things or neat things I could teach her? She's proving to be very smart and I don't want her to get bored and come up with schemes of her own.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Can I join the I have a mini Donk, and my heart has been stolen club :lol:

Cute addition Drum, they are right little characters


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been trying to find time to trick train my guys. JJ will step up on to a pedistal and smile. Venus is a bit more stubborn so I've been trying to find things within her realm of learning. Both love to hold things in their mouths so I wanted to teach them to hold their halters or lead one another at the very least. Ideally I would love them to fetch the halters! 

Breaking her to drive is another good way to keep them entertained. My guys LOVE to work. They are pretty out of shape but they will keep going for as long as I let them!! They can also easily pull about 350 pounds, which I find incredible! Of course there is also the pre skills needed before you can actually drive them. Ground driving, making sure they have a good woah, exposing them to various things, accepting all the tack, etc. That will probably take you a solid year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks GH! 

I'm definitely going to take things slow with her, she's still pretty young and I don't want to really start anything physical, like driving, until she's a good bit older. The ground driving should be an interesting challenge.. She and I both will be pretty new at it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure you have a while before she would be ready to put anywhere near a cart anyways. If you need any help teaching her to ground drive give me a holler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, thank you very much!
Now I have mini donkey envy!!!!!!
She is adorable...and smart enough to know on which side her bread is buttered. Sounds like she is going to be a wonderful friend.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

they are so cute


----------

